# Help w/ a DIY Cloning machine



## Deeyou (Jan 23, 2008)

I am constructing a DIY aeroponic cloning machine.

I am using a 30 gallon Sterlite bin and some PVC and 400 gph water pump.

The one problem I have is the hood is leaking when I run it ...

Here is a couple pics... it is not done, I still have to screw in the misters and drill the sites for the collars...

...

My problem is this... When I turn the pump on... the water leaks out the longer sides of the tub,,

I tried adding a couple of weatherstrips to the top of the edges..... but that didn't work... I was thinking of using some foam sealant along the inside edge of the tub as well..

I am worried about that though as it may contaminate the water inside....

Any suggestions?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2008)

I am not familar with that set up but can suggest tryn velcro..that stuff works wonders....Mans next best thing to duct tape..LOL  Good luck


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 23, 2008)

ok... let me explain a point of physics to you... you HAVE to get a contain that has the lid fitting INSIDE the receptical conainer... know what I'm talking about?... the bottom radius is LARGER than the upper lid radius. understand?


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 24, 2008)

Wrong style of top for that method. The water spraying and holding to the lid with tension runs to the edge which in your case hangs over the tub. (I think) Either get new tub style or salvage by adding weather stripping around the tub top. Maybe weight down the center to make low point the water runs that way instead of to the edge.
Good luck and try again.


----------



## Deeyou (Jan 24, 2008)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> Wrong style of top for that method. The water spraying and holding to the lid with tension runs to the edge which in your case hangs over the tub. (I think) Either get new tub style or salvage by adding weather stripping around the tub top. Maybe weight down the center to make low point the water runs that way instead of to the edge.
> Good luck and try again.



Cool, Yea im going to try the weatherstriping along the inside of the lid...

If that don't work.. I guess a new tub is the only option.


----------

